# Do goats need grain?



## Mfrantz (Feb 4, 2016)

I will be getting goats soon and wanted to know if grain is necessary for goats. I will be getting either pygmy goats or Nubian goats( I know big difference) and they will have plenty of brush to browse. I will not be using these goats for milk( only brush) and have access to plenty of alfalfa and fescue. I also have a place to get the grain but if i dont need it then i wont get it. Thanks.


----------



## kccjer (Feb 4, 2016)

No, goats don't need grain.  As long as they are getting good hay and sounds like lots of browse, they will be fine


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 4, 2016)

No they will not need grain.

Will the young grow faster if they are fed grain?  Yes.
Will lactating does produce more milk and maintain better body condition if they are fed grain? Yes


----------



## Mfrantz (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank You! 
do you think i should feed grain to the young and then slowly ease them of?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 4, 2016)

Mfrantz said:


> Thank You!
> do you think i should feed grain to the young and then slowly ease them of?



That would be an entirely personal choice
I feed mine a balanced feed
Many others do not


----------



## kccjer (Feb 4, 2016)

Mfrantz said:


> Thank You!
> do you think i should feed grain to the young and then slowly ease them of?



Depends.  I know a LOT of breeders that never feed grain and don't have an issue.  I choose to feed grain because I know my hay quality is lacking and I only have pasture, no browse.  In the summer when there is graze, I don't supplement hay or grain.  Babies will grow faster if fed grain, but you have to have a separate area for them to eat or mamas will eat it before they can.  If you are selling at weaning, it's not such a big deal.  The babies will learn to eat hay and browse from mamas along with nursing.


----------

